# Microwave ignition?



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Microwave ignition, any info on that?
You could ignite ultra poor air fuel ratios and lower your fuel consumption substantially


----------



## [email protected]$$-cracka (Dec 28, 2004)

velardejose said:


> Microwave ignition, any info on that?
> You could ignite ultra poor air fuel ratios and lower your fuel consumption substantially



and don't forget reheat your leftovers on the way home from work!!! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Be sure to take off the aluminium foil before inserting in the microwave!! :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.powerlabs.org/igncoildrivers.htm


----------

